# Maserati Grand Sport 2006 Nero Carbonio wet sanding !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

This Maserati was long overdue for posting !
It was done a month ago and with time restrictions and long working hours didn't get a chance to post this thread .
I have been waiting two years to get my hands on this beauty and finally the wait has paid off .

When I was first presented with this car back in 2009 my client requested just an interior detail to honest it needed more than just an interior detail !
I suggested to my client that it would need paint correction and possibly wet sanding at some stage he agreed but didn't give me a firm date, two years later here we are with doing the work on this Maserati .

I originally booked this car in for a two day paint correction but I rang my client back and told him I needed an extra two days to do the job properly this required wet sanding the whole bonnet and two fenders he agreed and work commenced !

Snow foam to loosen up built up grime 









The car was driven inside and dried with the Black Baron , then extensive claying was done to remove years of neglect and overspray probably from a previous repair job that was done on the bonnet and two fenders when my client bought the car :wall:

This is how my clay bar looked like with tar on the lower part of the car









This is how the bonnet looked like notice the amount of orange peel !
PTG readings were taken and they were 300 , 250 microns definitively a inferior repair job !

The rest of the car had readings of 175. 180 microns which is normal for this type of car . The bonnet looked dull compared to the rest of the car !














































Close up with high intensity LED FLOOD LIGHT (7200 Lumens )!









Before I decided to wet sand those areas that needed attention I tried M 105 with wool to see if it made a difference unfortunately the only way to remove these deep orange peel defects was through wet sanding .

Paint correction alone would have removed more clear and got nowhere with the results .

First stage of wet sanding , in order to get the best results without wet sanding through edges I raised the bonnet , I put a gym foam mat rolled up to give me the height and support, this worked very well and it made my job so much easier .









Oops ! I forgot to put my camera tripod further out !









Mirka Abralon 1500 and 3000 were used to do the job









After wet sanding machine compounding with wool was necessary to remove those sanding marks , several polishes were used S3 , Optimum Compound II new formula( test samples ) M 105 .
In the end I chose M105 to work quicker and then S3, and refined with S40 with Rotary and Flex DA polishers .









Here's a 50/50 of the lowers skirts 


















50/50 Rear Right hand side panel 









Before









After


















Lower right hand side bumper bar before 









After









Rear boot before









After( the reflection like scratch on the right hand side is not a scratch but my Manfrotto Stand that's reflecting against the panel .









Tail light before 


















Before


















These are the results of 32 hours work over four days ! Please enjoy !






































































































































































































No more orange peel !


















LSP Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant one layer

Interior was detailed including the leather

Before 









50/50 


















This is how dirty the leather was 









Thanks for reading I hope you enjoyed my write up as much as I enjoyed working of this Maserati Super Sport

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work mario. Nice after shots as well


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Some sick reflections there Mario. It's always nice to see a work of real pros, thank you


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic work Mario once more. Well done


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top transformation Mario, superb results:thumb: What can i say about the paintwork on the bonnet


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice finish, wet sanding is the way forward the finish is superb:thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks absolutely stunning, nice work Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Turned just like it deserved , Perfect.

You are an artist Mario :thumb:


----------



## AndrewBigG (Jul 28, 2009)

Just Nice :thumb:

Mario,
Which Festool sander model are you using? Are you happy with it?
Thanks!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing work - love these cars so much!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Bravo Mario your job is fantastic :doublesho on this Italian car


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Great work mario. Nice after shots as well


Thanks Matt, much appreciated mate !

How did you go with Xpert polishes ?

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Audriulis said:


> Some sick reflections there Mario. It's always nice to see a work of real pros, thank you


Thanks Audriulis,

I'm glad you like my work mate much appreciated!

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Fantastic work Mario once more. Well done


Thanks Propokas ,

I always appreciate your kind comments mate !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Top transformation Mario, superb results:thumb: What can i say about the paintwork on the bonnet


Thanks Nick,

I loved working on this Maserati because it was a real challenge to get the bonnet looking glossy and orange peel free again !

I know what you mean about the bonnet before :doublesho

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate.


Thanks mate ,

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mad Ad said:


> Very nice finish, wet sanding is the way forward the finish is superb:thumb:


Thanks Mad Ad,

Wet sanding is good if you have enough clear and paint you can achieve fantastic results if done properly and it's the only way to remove these sort of paint defects .

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dhiren_motilal said:


> looks absolutely stunning, nice work Mario


Thanks Dhiren,

I am glad you like how it turned out , clients very happy !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Turned just like it deserved , Perfect.
> 
> You are an artist Mario :thumb:


Thanks Rui,

And that's how this Maserati's bonnet should have been in the first place :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AndrewBigG said:


> Just Nice :thumb:
> 
> Mario,
> Which Festool sander model are you using? Are you happy with it?
> Thanks!


Thanks Andrew,

It's called the Festool Eccentric Sander 150 ETS/5 EQ I've had it since 1998 and I am very happy with it !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Amazing work - love these cars so much!


Thanks mate ,

Yes, I love them too :argie:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic work..


Thanks Tony,

Glad you like it buddy :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mike swell said:


> Bravo Mario your job is fantastic :doublesho on this Italian car


Thanks Mike , for your kind comments always appreciated mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Black Magic Detail said:


> nice work


Thanks mate :wave:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for you your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> Thanks Matt, much appreciated mate !
> 
> How did you go with Xpert polishes ?
> 
> Mario


Got some here to play with mate. Appreciate the input given, thanks :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking good!:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Got some here to play with mate. Appreciate the input given, thanks :thumb:


I am sure you will put them to good use Matt, let me know how you go !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

[*QUOTE=scooby73;2994121]Looking good!:thumb:[/QUOTE]

Thanks John, always appreciate your kind comments !

Mario*


----------

